# Very fluffy chip!



## Karl102 (Aug 31, 2015)

This has happened a couple of times recently. I have missed a green and have to chip up over a bunker or a bank. My ball has been sat perched on the grass and when I have tried to chip the ball, my club has slid right underneath it, moving it about 3 yards! 
Is it just a case of judging the lie and using a less lofted club or is it best to move the ball position back in your stance  ...?!?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2015)

Karl102 said:



			This has happened a couple of times recently. I have missed a green and have to chip up over a bunker or a bank. My ball has been sat perched on the grass and when I have tried to chip the ball, my club has slid right underneath it, moving it about 3 yards! 
Is it just a case of judging the lie and using a less lofted club or is it best to move the ball position back in your stance  ...?!?
		
Click to expand...

Would judge dependant on a practise swing on the same lie 

Both your options would be valid and it would IMO depend on how close the flag is ? If you haven't got much room then I would just adjust the stance a bit but if you have a fair distance to the flag then a less lofted club to allow the ball to run out


----------



## Fish (Aug 31, 2015)

If its fluffy and sat up I use my sand wedge as it has the most bounce, I slightly lean forward and keep my hands in front all the time, its the strongest part of my game, if its more of a bare lie I use my 60* with only 05 bounce with the same process.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 31, 2015)

Always better to err on the 'heavy' side in these situations imo.

Anywhere on the green, with possibility of Par, is better than a pretty similar shot from an equally (or more) difficult lie, with likelihood of Double!!

So SW rather than LW, or PW (more oomph than the 52) rather than 58.


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 31, 2015)

Cheers fella's, if I try to use the bounce on my wedge I end up sliding right underneath it.... I guess it's a case of practice as many different ways I can!


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 31, 2015)

Don't lean your weight forward.  More centred weight.  Shallow swing.     big Phil covers this shot in his secrets of the short game.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Don't lean your weight forward.  More centred weight.  Shallow swing.     big Phil covers this shot in his secrets of the short game.
		
Click to expand...

Yep if you lean weight it adds the danger of digging in the leading edge and the ball popping up from the back of the face and going nowhere -


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 31, 2015)

[video=youtube;C5ophbTUY7s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5ophbTUY7s[/video]


----------



## fundy (Aug 31, 2015)

i guess i play this a little different, I actually play it quite far forward in my stance, usually with PW, keep the swing shallow and hit it slightly on the upswing to ensure that you dont slide underneath (as i do if i have a forward hands press and a steep downswing to this sort of lie)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 31, 2015)

Does anyone ever try these shots in practice. I'll often try chip shots from a fluffy lie as described as well as one buried in a heavy clover lie trying to pitch over a bunker to a tight pin. I'm not great at it but at least when faced with a similar lie on the course I have some confidence in trying to play it. I'm with Fish in the set up and keep the hands in front and ensure the club keeps moving. I'd rather be on the green and putting than playing another chip or out of a bunker etc. so always try and commit to get it out and on the putting surface


----------



## the_coach (Aug 31, 2015)

Karl102 said:



			This has happened a couple of times recently. I have missed a green and have to chip up over a bunker or a bank. My ball has been sat perched on the grass and when I have tried to chip the ball, my club has slid right underneath it, moving it about 3 yards! 
Is it just a case of judging the lie and using a less lofted club or is it best to move the ball position back in your stance  ...?!?
		
Click to expand...

am taking you mean it's caught up some in pretty lush 2nd cut of rough here so at least around 1/4" to 1/2" from ground level, it hasn't 'settled' down.

rather than trying the spectacular 'Lefty' lob shot. whichever wedge you chose would look to hover the leading edge square at the same height as the bottom of the ball, weight pretty level.

make the chest the engine that powers the motion don't try to hit with the arms & hands, real important whatever height you are at set-up maintain it through the motion, knees stay level, head stays level, handle leads the clubhead, keep the handle moving.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 31, 2015)

I use Phils method and been quite successful. Its been quite a while since I have whiffed right under one since seeing this video.

No need to play a massive flop.  I just tend to chip it using that technique with my 56.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 1, 2015)

If the lie is particularly fluffy I tend to use a PW rather than a SW or LW.


----------



## One Planer (Sep 1, 2015)

Surprised no one has mentioned using a hybrid or fairway wood.

I would have through the sole design would be perfect for something like this?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 1, 2015)

One Planer said:



			Surprised no one has mentioned using a hybrid or fairway wood.

I would have through the sole design would be perfect for something like this?
		
Click to expand...

What, to get it up over a bunker?????


----------



## One Planer (Sep 1, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			What, to get it up over a bunker?????


Click to expand...

Nah, through it Rob 





.... There is an 'Up a bank' option too


----------



## bobmac (Sep 6, 2015)

Karl102 said:



			my club has slid right underneath it, moving it about 3 yards!
		
Click to expand...

The more loft you present to the ball the more chance you have of sliding under it.
A bit like opening the clubface and trying to hit the ball off a tee.
If the ball is perched up, I would put it back in the stance to give it less loft. That way you wont wiff it 3 yards


----------

